# Trivia 9/12



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2018)

trivia 9/12
DID YOU KNOW...
The oldest known dog bones were found in Asia and date as far  back as 10,000
B.C. The first identifiable dog breed appeared about 9000 B.C.  and was
probably a type of Greyhound dog used for  hunting.

1. If someone is talking about the "MP" of their camera, what  does "MP"
stand for?
2. What type of situation occurs in a game of poker when there  is no
outright winner for a hand but rather two players tie with the  highest hand?
3. If you are cutting fabric at a true bias, what degree or  angle are you
cutting it?
4. Name That Tune (60's)
"You keep lyin' when you oughta be truthin' You keep losin'  when you oughta
not bet You keep samin' when you oughta be a'changin' What's  right is right
but you ain't been right yet"
5. A misunderstanding leads to three actors being hired by a  Mexican village
to rid them of banditos, in "Three Amigos!". Who did NOT play  one of the
three actors?
  a. - Martin Short
  b. - Rick Moranis
  c. - Chevy Chase
  d. - Steve Martin
6. What do you call the branch of zoology that deals only with  fish?
7. In the Anglican, Catholic and Lutheran churches, what is  the name of the
season that begins four Sundays before Christmas Day and ends  on Christmas
Eve?
8. Religious reformer Martin Luther belonged to which monastic  Order?
  a. - Benedictine
  b. - Dominican
  c. - Augustinian
  d. - Franciscan

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The human body has over 650 muscles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Megapixel
2. Split Pot
3. 45 Degrees
4. These Boots Are Made For Walkin'
5. - b
6. Ichthyology
7. Advent
8. -c

TRUTH !!
Most sources state that there are over 650 named skeletal  muscles in the
human body, although some figures go up to as many as 840. The  dissension
comes from those that count the muscles within a complex  muscle.


----------

